# Late Reports from last three trips aboard GET SHORTY



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Have Not been able to post the last three trips over the last 6 weeks as i have been so busy its been impossible. As most who have fished know its been on fire out there and we have been just setting a pace i don think we can ever match this year . The sheer number of big tuna this year has been amazing and the Marlin catch number for our boat have went up 10000% , haven't seen many dolphin fish or wahoo but there has been enough of them each trip to make some meals.


Trip one: 

Went out trolling the rip that was around 90 miles out and went 12 for 24 on marlin in two days of trolling with 1 blue and 11 whites being tagged along with a huge 180 pound tuna we caught chunking on a floating cooler top at noon. The heart breakers on the were a couple 3 giants we hooked at night loosing all three at the boat at gaff for various reasons beyond my control. One of the fish i had hooked on a 30 accurate with 80 pound and the fish nearly killed me over a 2 hour battle where i had the fish at gaff and my buddy scratched the fish with the gaff and it took off for another hour and a half only to loose it right at the boat when the fish decided to shake its head and spit the circle after all that time. when that fish came up the first time we thought it was a bluefin it was so big till we saw the 6 ft long sickles , unfortunately it may have been state record yellowfin. The day trolling on that trip proved to be some of the most productive marlin fishing we had ever had and it all came together that day due to the sheer amount of shot we got which was just amazing. Almost every fish came up on the squids chains and ate the short rigger bait which was a sight to see for all aboard.Weather on this trip was flat calm the entire time we were out.

Trip two:

Had all my boat partners aboard for a all star trip which included a few friends for a full boat of anglers . On this trip we focused at mainly rig fishing we caught 21 yellowfin tuna between 20 and 130 pounds catching them every way you could imagine including the troll, jig , chunk, poppers, live bait ect... we had less productive Marlin sighting but still hooked and released 3 whites during the trip. We lost several huge yellowfin on this trip on spin tackle and poopers maybe for the good as some true giants were mixed in with the smaller fish making popper fishing difficult for the angler.Weather was amazing the enitire trip but it was 100000 degrees during the day.


Trip three: 

Sort of a veterans/ wounded warrior get together with a bunch of friends of mine who all have served our great country. We set out to tuna fish and troll as usual and this trip didn't disappoint again. We had amazing weather and amazing fishing for big tunas. We caught the largest yellowfin i have ever seen taken on spin tackle in my boat tipping the scales at 181 pounds which ate a jig at 6 am 1 half miles off a rig we were drifting. The guys thought it was a shark till it came up 2 hrs later, which i have no clue how in the world they were able to put enough drag on it to get it to come to the boat ( i was sleeping at the time of catch) but some how they did , and some how the tiny jig hook held on and the 60 pound flouro did not give way and my shimano stella didn't break: truly amazing feat if you ask me. We caught another fish the same exact size on the troll later that day on a 50W with 100 pound line and a 400 pound leader and that fish nearly killed my angler as he fought it from noon to 2 pm. We only caught 8 yellowfin trolling , live baiting and poppers but 6 of the 8 were way over 100 pounds so we had to cut the trip short due to no more room after 30 hours at seas. again the weather was fantastic except the heat index of a pizza oven.


enjoy the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*more pics*

enjoy


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*more pics*

:thumbsup: enjoy


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*more pics*

:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*more pictures of the trip*

here you go


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*couple more*

here they are


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Killer !


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*more pictures from the trips*

few more to enjoy


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

You are just killin' it!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> You are just killin' it!


THX : We have been blessed this year for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, now I'm gonna have to dream about this till I get out there again... AWESOME trip, catch and pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn ??


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! But great fishing makes for great reports.

I love the bloody deck pics. You guys need an on-board chiropractor? Need to take a case or two of Aspercreme?

I'm glad your warrior buddies had a great trip.


----------



## SeaFox256cc (Aug 8, 2016)

Great job out there! Wish our gas tank was big enough to make it that far and back out of Destin...


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Absolutely awesome report and some true slobs. Not to mention double digit releases on marlin. Wow. This will be a summer to remember for a long time.


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

That right there is hard if not impossible to beat. Great job and nice pictures. Thank you to the group that served.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work...you obviously have the tuna dialed in. Lots of large YF's have been caught this summer.

And 24 strikes and 12 marlin landed in a 2 day trip is world class...anywhere.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It seemed like the YFT kept getting bigger and bigger.. Wtg. Enjoy the meat.
Whyme


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Freaking Awesome!


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Just out curiosity, what kind of boat are you running?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

ALFisher said:


> Just out curiosity, what kind of boat are you running?



We run a 1997 Viking 43 express and we have customized over that last 4.5 years to ply the waters off Orange Beach.

THX


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*Short film tuna fishing*

Here is a short film my buddy made of one of the trips : 

Enjoy :thumbsup:



http://vimeo.com/178340347


----------



## Fish-hunter (Aug 11, 2016)

*Crazy success! Pelagic Pirate*

Wow! 3 great trips! That is unreal. I have heard of some people slaying the Tuna out of Venice at that level. We are going out of Destin!

Can you message me your contact information Pelagic Pirate or email me at [email protected] I would love to pick your brain just a bit.

Have a great day!


----------



## Someday Came (Jul 30, 2011)

How far out was the Proteus ship?


----------

